# Digit - Goat Skinned Wolves



## aleena1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Listen ....the February Edition Cd Of Digit Contains A Win32agent32.exe( May Be A Little Different) In The Orbit Downloader File.........what Are They Doing In Their Labs.....

May Be ,it Is Time For The Management To Hire Competent Ones..


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I do not purchase Digit Mad/CD/DVD but will you be post some more details please?

In which file was it found?
Your antivirus?

Its actually a bit surprizing that Google has  0 results for "Win32agent32.exe" or "Win32agent32"


----------



## max_demon (Feb 7, 2008)

Avast!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 7, 2008)

max_demon said:


> Avast!


Why, you also faced the same problem er what?
Anyways, I will accept that Avast HOme Edition(regularly updated) had once found some malware in Serif PhotoPlus 6 shipped in Digit CD. But I didn't bother about it as I knew Digit would not ship a malware. There was no viral activity on my PC. It may have been a false detection, but can't say the samw may be applicable this time too!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^yes , many times avast detects false viruses


----------

